

Dronecode – Open source UAV platform - privong
https://www.dronecode.org

======
gvb
To those wondering, like me, it looks like a spinoff nonprofit from/with
DIYdrones.

[http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/introducing-the-
dronecod...](http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/introducing-the-dronecode-
foundation)

~~~
bri3d
Also appears to just be a place for PX4 and ArduPilot for now, so it's not new
products but rather a new umbrella over them.

------
spiritplumber
I'd like to know why these guys get a press release from the linux foundation,
and I didn't in 2007 when I released mine.

~~~
tartuffe78
Connections? Also drones are the hot thing right now.

~~~
spiritplumber
Maybe.

[http://www.robots-everywhere.com/portfolio/navcom_ai/](http://www.robots-
everywhere.com/portfolio/navcom_ai/)

Anyway, it's here, it uses a parallax propeller, and it was featured by
parallax a good while ago.

------
privong
There is a press release from the Linux Foundation
here:[http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-
media/announcements/2014...](http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-
media/announcements/2014/10/linux-foundation-and-leading-technology-companies-
launch-open)

------
donpdonp
I wish the Linux Foundation would be more progressive with naming the project.
One of the member orgs, Skyward, has already switched away from the word
'drone' to a much more descriptive 'aerial robotics'.

~~~
uberdog
I think that ship has sailed. "Drone" is a single, simple word that the public
is using to describe flying robots. Trying to convince everyone to not use it
will be a Sisyphean task.

I'd still like "hacker" back, but that ain't gonna happen.

~~~
RankingMember
I think the distinction he/she's looking for is that these particular drones
aren't flying _murderous_ robots, just like all hackers aren't trying to steal
grandma's social security number.

------
chubot
So does this have something to do with Linux?

Do most drones run embedded Linux, or some other OS? (honest question, I have
no idea)

~~~
bri3d
Most drones run dedicated code. When most OSS drone projects started, embedded
Linux systems were still substantially more expensive than microcontrollers,
and real-time control systems are probably harder to achieve with Linux than
by hand.

Many hobbyist drones are even still based on old 8-bit AVRs because the first
few popular projects were based on Arduino.

As far as I know every major project has moved on to 32-bit ARM, though,
usually using STM32 Cortex M0 parts.

The Parrot AR.Drone is the only popular drone I know of running Linux as a
primary control system.

~~~
mafuyu
It's difficult to get the real-time processing and performance you want for a
quadrotor control loop with Linux. You usually want to write firmware or use
an Real-Time OS.

------
notastartup

        committed +32 -12
        ---- is_terrorist();

~~~
dcherman
I'm sure this was made in jest, but this is probably a real concern with folks
at the NSA. With stuff like this becoming consumerized and easy to use, how
long do you think it's going to be before some jerk decides it'd be a good
idea to strap a bomb to one and fly it into a building?

~~~
tacojuan
Radio controlled cars/planes are pretty cheap and have been around for a lot
longer than "fully autonomous" consumer drones, so maybe the Feds should start
staking out hobby stores.

~~~
notastartup
but someone who is going to weaponize a drone isn't going to the hobby store.
they are going to get the parts from elsewhere or they will seek underground
marketplaces with bitcoin.

in the line of fire 1993 movie, john malkovich plays an assassin who creates a
gun from toy car parts so the weapon can't be traced or even be suspected. he
assembles it just before attempting the hit but it's foiled.

